# Oregon Divorce Laws?



## ValleyForge (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all. I am still in the considering divorce phase, but I was wondering if anyone going through it is from Oregon and could tell me a little about the laws there for divorcing. 

Does infidelity factor in settlement? 
Is settlement equal value or distributed by contribution? 
Would no fault / fault divorce make a difference?

My concern is that I own a house that I inherited from my father when he died. My father built it and I grew up here. I inherited the house after we were married. If I get divorced would I have to sell the house that my father built because my husband would be entitled to half? It is not in my husband's name and never has been. 

That just seems heartbreaking to me as he didn't have to pay for any part of it and this house was my fathers dream and my childhood home. 

Thanks ahead for any advice you may have.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Google is awesome for questions like these. I looked up some law stuff about CA..financial stuff...and had all my questions answered from a google search.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 26, 2012)

I have googled, but haven't found anything specific enough. Just wondering if anyone was going through this right now.


----------

